
BBC Article Saying Veganism Affects Intelligence Uses Outdated Data - fraqed
https://www.plantbasednews.org/opinion/bbc-article-veganism-affects-intelligence-outdated-data
======
coldtea
> _This is now considered outdated thinking as recent research, published in
> the journal Nature, refutes this_

A "recent" paper doesn't automatically make an established 25-year old
hypothesis outdated. You can find a recent paper pro and against any theory.
It's only after a study has been repeated, verified, discussed in further
studies, and eventually established, that we can tell it has merit and
outdates prior established studies.

> _The list of nutrients vegans 'miss out on' was then rolled out, including
> omega-3 fats – which actually can be found in flaxseed oil and walnuts
> thanks._

Right, so flaxseed and walnuts, those staple foods, will make up for all those
nutrients plentiful in fish and meat...

